# All-Wall Equipment purchase



## Coyote247 (Feb 27, 2013)

I just wanted to give a huge thanks to Kim at All-Wall Equipment for taking care of me today! I've been a long time lurker here and had an account at one point. I called Kim and told him I was a member here and he saved me a ton on the box that I ordered along with a bunch of repair parts for my aging stuff. 
If anyone needs tools here, i highly recommend calling and talking to Kim first, the savings for being a member here were amazing!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Coyote247 said:


> I just wanted to give a huge thanks to Kim at All-Wall Equipment for taking care of me today! I've been a long time lurker here and had an account at one point. I called Kim and told him I was a member here and he saved me a ton on the box that I ordered along with a bunch of repair parts for my aging stuff.
> If anyone needs tools here, i highly recommend calling and talking to Kim first, the savings for being a member here were amazing!


.You just joined,,with 1 post. I have a few more post than you ,and of all the tools i've bought from all-wall.. etc I've never asked for my DWT discount.


----------



## Coyote247 (Feb 27, 2013)

moore said:


> .You just joined,,with 1 post. I have a few more post than you ,and of all the tools i've bought from all-wall.. etc I've never asked for my DWT discount.




Well, at one point I was a member here, and posted a couple questions about tools years ago. I still visit this forum on a pretty regular basis to read up on whats going on.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Coyote247 said:


> Well, at one point I was a member here, and posted a couple questions about tools years ago. I still visit this forum on a pretty regular basis to read up on whats going on.


Dont take any notice, Its all crap :whistling2:

Moore, Do you log into allwall?? If so, Just email them and say who you are and then they fix up your log in account with the DWT discount, Simple as.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Coyote247 said:


> I've been a long time lurker here and had an account at one point.QUOTE]
> 
> Careful coyote - you know what happens to lurkers !


----------

